# Metal storm update plus Thalon



## Drone_pilot (Jun 19, 2005)

video of Thalon (above) firing.
plus at the bottom of the page is video
of metal storm.

http://www.metalstorm.com/04_videos/videos.html


----------



## mineman65 (Jun 19, 2005)

Good link to cool videos, thanks droney!


----------

